# where does everyone hunt?



## powerstrokin73

jus wanted to bring this forum alive again and see where others hunt. I was hopin to maybe run into someone where i hunt a Salt Fork. i am always fishin in the afternoons either at the spillway or off of 22.


----------



## Darron

I do most of my hunting on my 100 acre farm in Vinton County and surrounding properties. I also have permission for a few acres in Adams County that has been good to me in the past. My buddy picked up a spot in Warren County last year that is lights out. I hunt there as well when I get invited.


----------



## saugeye2

vinton co. hocking co various areas


----------



## bulafisherman

Ashtabula co for me,looking forward to it!! went out the other week right after it warmed up and the snow melted to take down a few of my stands, found lots of sign and ran across a few birds, looks to be another banner year here in ashtabula co with all of the sign I have seen and the large flocks of birds in the fields this winter,


----------



## OSU_Fisherman

I'll be in Muskingum County on my two grandpa's farms (~800 acres total). Came across a group of about 15 or 20 turkeys this past Saturday while shed hunting... I'm getting excited because this will be my first year turkey hunting. My grandpa is a very successful turkey hunter, so he's going to show me the ropes.


----------



## old hunter

Going to Kansas and Nebraska for a chance at Rios and Merriams,then back to good old Tuscaraws county to try for easterns.Should be a good time.


----------



## Guest

ashtabula county for me, also. have a date with a grudge bird that made me look bad twice last year.


----------



## fireline

Stark, Tusc,Carroll,Jefferson,Monroe. I plan on taking the whole first week off work. The farm in Stark is close to where i live and holds a some nice birds and not very much hunting pressure


----------



## ouflyboy9

I'll be in missourri on family land - got a grude to settle w/an old Tom this year


----------



## carxman17

I hunt east fork & I picked up a farm in brown county near fayetteville


----------



## T-180

Youth season in Muskingum county for my son & friends, then good old Union for myself. Not many birds , but they're close & not overly educated.
T


----------



## sc83

warren, clinton, and greene counties for me. hoping this will be my lucky year.


----------



## Darron

sc83 said:


> warren, clinton, and greene counties for me. hoping this will be my lucky year.


Ceasars Creek? 

My buddy just got permission to hunt a 130 acre farm next to some public hunting and the birds are everywhere.


----------



## BigChessie

Ross and Franklin Counties


----------



## Curly

I know where not to go. I hunted Tar Hollow 2 years in a row and heard 1 bird in 8 days (4 days each trip). I used to have access to a heaven down in meigs county. It was an amazing place. Now they want me to pay about 2,000 a year for hunting privelages. There were more deer and turkey on this 600 acres that i have seen in my life. But, its all gone now.


----------



## sc83

yeah and some private areas around it.


----------



## DaleM

The same place that I deer hunt, Hocking Co.
Not sure how much I can get out this year though. Work at-wits-end may get in the way. 
We saw several 2 weeks ago when we were down there. I hope top get at least one wekend this spring.


----------



## Darron

sc83 said:


> yeah and some private areas around it.


If you have private land around CC you should have no problem getting a bird if the property is any size. Good luck!


----------



## Darron

Curly said:


> I know where not to go. I hunted Tar Hollow 2 years in a row and heard 1 bird in 8 days (4 days each trip). I used to have access to a heaven down in meigs county. It was an amazing place. Now they want me to pay about 2,000 a year for hunting privelages. There were more deer and turkey on this 600 acres that i have seen in my life. But, its all gone now.


Tar Hollow huh? That's a rough one to hunt. Those birds in Vinton County are no slouch. Tough birds and very wary. The birds on my place are some of the hardest birds I have ever hunted. I have hunted in Ross, Warren, Adams and Vinton counties and Vinton by far is the hardest place to hunt. I think it's because of the overwhelming hen population.


----------



## hunterm

Brown County in Ohio and property I own in Owen County in KY. Lots of birds both places, different hunting approaches. Woodlots and fields in Ohio, big woods in KY.


----------



## danjaquino

Carroll County and Stark County. I always hook up with my dad and kill some birds. We have several farms to hunt. I love to run and gun. I can't wait till ohio has all day hunt. Then I can sit and wait on that big gobbler all damn day and then get him. They are a ton of birds up there. I live in Delaware county now and talk about lack of birds


----------



## Header

We'll be 17 miles east of Barnesville at the deer camp. You know how it goes, when deer hunting you see turkey, turkey hunting you see deer. Sure seen a lot of turkey this last deer season. Hunting the willy yote this year as well.


----------



## zcat

Ashtabula co . I have two places to hunt. One is land i own the other is a friends.


----------



## DaleM

I talked to a friend today in Hocking Co. He said they have been watching turkey's in two areas we hunt and have been seeing them each time they have gone out. Now if they stay there a few more weeks I'll be real happy.


----------



## Snook

Ashtabula and Trumbull Co. Have permission to hunt quite a few farms here. Once in a while will head to Coshocton and Tuscarawus Co. for a change of scenery. Also hunt Mercer Co in [email protected]


----------



## lilfeucht

Union and Delewre county


----------



## firemanstevec34

Staying at Salt Fork in the cabins and hunting about 1/2 hour south of there on private land. Also taking the bass boat to do a little fishing in the afternoon.


----------



## EMRDUCKS

Harrison co. Leave tomorrow for the youth. Than give it a try on mon. Good luck to everyone and be safe


----------

